# new work sink with heat and remote turn on



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

made a new work sink for small jobs:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have used the sink on the top now on 6 jobs ....and it is nICE
:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ok ...did a little change to my little sink. It now has a drain and a heater for winter.
if you want to know how I made it? look me up icerock drywall on facebook


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ok here is all I use now....low cost and works great and I dont need my trailer to haul it


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Ice,
Dose ur wife ever c u? (Maybe a good thing LOL)
U never stop coming out with new stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I just started a new one....after this one I am done making my sinks:thumbup:


----------

